# HD satellite Receiver, TV and AVR (Dolby Digital) issues



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Equipment - Dish VIP222K sat receiver, LG 32LD450 TV with optical audio out, Pioneer VSX521 AVR (HDMI ports do not work) 2 optical and 2 coax digitial audio inputs (all of these do work). Also have a 4 to 1 HDMI switch from sources to TV's HDMI1, HCMI2 input on TV is only used for FireTV

TV Optical output to AVR optical2. sateliite receiver optical output to AVR optical 1.

Using the TV antenna , I get DD5.1 from TV into the AVR. Using Optical output from satellite receiver to AVR - DD5.1 .

Using the HDMI1 port (through the HDMI switch) - I'll get stereo audio from AVR when set to TV input. Changing the satellite receiver to the HDMI2 port nets the same - stereo audio only

Am I expecting too much for the TV to pass DD5.1 from HDMI to the optical output to AVR ?

even the stereo output via the AVR is better than the TV's builtin speakers, Just wondering why I'm not getting DD5.1 when it goes through the TV ...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Why don't you run just 1 optical cable from the TV to the AVR ? Then everything that is sent to the TV will play using that same output from the TV.
I have my Samsung set up that way to my Yamaha AVR.

Check the specs on your TV. Some TVs will only pass DD 2.1 out after it is sent to the TV via HDMI but they will do DD 5.1 if the signal comes from an OTA signal.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah - I DID try the one cable out from the TV to the AVR - That's how I discovered this. I was wondering why I wasn't hearing anything from my center speaker watching the satellite receiver.

I'll have to see if specs like that are still available for this TV. Or maybe check with LG support.

It's entirely possible that the TV is operating per specs, and I'm making a tempest in a teapot. I did download an owner's manual, but it did not say anything about that.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

scooper said:


> Yeah - I DID try the one cable out from the TV to the AVR - That's how I discovered this. I was wondering why I wasn't hearing anything from my center speaker watching the satellite receiver.
> 
> I'll have to see if specs like that are still available for this TV. Or maybe check with LG support.
> 
> It's entirely possible that the TV is operating per specs, and I'm making a tempest in a teapot. I did download an owner's manual, but it did not say anything about that.


Page 40 says that output is DD 5.1 and I have not seen anything to contradict that.
It does appear that you must go into the menu and turn off the TV speakers to get the proper use of this output.
See page 119.

I don't know anything about your Dish receiver but be sure to go into it and see if there is a setting for Dolby Digital On or OFF and set it to ON.


----------

